# Looking for some great stuff by John Powell



## hag01 (Oct 8, 2022)

I didn't know a lot about John Powell until recently.
I discovered his score for X-Men The Last Stand not so long ago, and it is one of the most brilliant film scores I have ever heard, and easily the best thing I heard in the last 2 years.
Take that from a hardcore film music fan like me who listened and loved thousands of film scores in the last 18 years, and there are so many film scores I praised through the years.
But man, this X-Men The Last Stand score is something special that I never heard before.
I also saw on forums that John Powell considered to be one of the most brilliant film composers of the last two decades or so.
Anyway, given that I loved so much the X-Men The Last Stand score, what other works by John Powell would you recommend me?
Because I looked on some of his other works and wasn't thrilled so much.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Oct 8, 2022)

How to train your Dragon 

-> one of my alltime favorites and loved by listeners and composers all around the world.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Oct 8, 2022)

I like the soundtracks he did for the Bourne movies.

He’s good at creating suspense/tension, i.e. here:


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 8, 2022)

Easily one of the best composers for me as well.






John Powell's 2021 Template


We've had discussions on composer's templates before but I thought I would share a pic of John Powell's current Orch Template that he just shared. A lot of what he is using isn't the newest stuff on the market, a fun reminder when we see all the new toys we might want. Interesting to note that...




vi-control.net


----------



## JacksonTree (Oct 8, 2022)

The end of Hancock is one of my all time favorites. As is Chicken Run and Shrek (with Gregson-Williams).
Other good ones are Knight and Day, Solo…


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 8, 2022)

__





More Score | John Powell on Scoring Solo: A Star Wars Story — Score: The Podcast — Overcast







overcast.fm










#9 | John Powell, The Inside Track with Music Psychologist Dr. Siu-Lan Tan & Name That Score — Score: The Podcast — Overcast







overcast.fm


----------



## Niah2 (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Loerpert (Oct 8, 2022)

My favorites


----------



## David Chappell (Oct 8, 2022)

Pan is an extremely underrated and overlooked soundtrack of his, IMO. The tragedy of a panned film with an incredible soundtrack!


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Oct 9, 2022)

This is a must see if you are interested in John Powell imo:
John Powell at Mix with the Masters 
One of the few free very valuable sessions at Mix with the Masters. You have to register for an account to watch it I suppose but can be done for free.


----------



## Gil (Oct 10, 2022)

Hello @hag01,
If you want do dive into John Powell's music even more, you can buy the full orchestral score of How to Train your Dragon at OmniMusicPublishing (How to Train your Dragon 2 also).
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## Tusker (Oct 11, 2022)

He has a youtube channel with insightful and educational mockups. One of my favorites is “Third Date” which is also featured in the excellent resource Markus mentioned…


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 11, 2022)

Face Off


----------



## hag01 (Oct 17, 2022)

Thank you guys.
I listened to some of you recommendations seriously, and I'm starting to dive into John Powell's world.
John Powell, and John Adams(the concert composer), are the most refreshing things I've encountered with in the last two years, after being so saturated with film music.


----------



## Franky7103 (Oct 19, 2022)

Also, a Powell's score people rarely mention is Rio. This soundtrack is fantastic! Also, recently Don't Worry Darling is really good and very different from what he usually does!


----------



## hag01 (Oct 20, 2022)

Franky7103 said:


> Also, a Powell's score people rarely mention is Rio. This soundtrack is fantastic! Also, recently Don't Worry Darling is really good and very different from what he usually does!


I bet they are.
But I'm more into dark action\sci-fi film scores, especially lately.


----------



## Harzmusic (Oct 20, 2022)

Here's one probably noone knows because the movie flopped big time:
Mars Needs Moms


Never saw the movie, but the score is a lot of fun! Scratches all the HTTYD-itches but with some occasional synth fun thrown in the mix.


----------

